# Omega SMPc



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Je m'apprete a quitter pour une croisiere a Nassau, St-Thomas et evidement St-Martin. J'ai deja achete ma Omega Seamaster 300 m Ceramic bleue au travers d'un "personnal buyer" a distance. Je dois en prendre possession le 4 avril . 

Les gens du forum Omega me disent que je devrais choisir l'ancien modele, celui avec un motif de vagues sur le cadran. Pour ma part, je prefere le mouveau cadran des SMPc, beaucoup plus depouille. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ce n'est qu'une opinion personnelle, mais je trouve le bleu du cadran du nouveau modèle s'harmonise mieux avec celui de la lunette que celui de l'ancien modèle, qmais je dois seulement me fier aux photos trouvées sur le web, n'ayant jamais pu les comparer une à l'autre de visu.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Regulateur said:


> Je m'apprete a quitter pour une croisiere a Nassau, St-Thomas et evidement St-Martin. J'ai deja achete ma Omega Seamaster 300 m Ceramic bleue au travers d'un "personnal buyer" a distance. Je dois en prendre possession le 4 avril .
> 
> Les gens du forum Omega me disent que je devrais choisir l'ancien modele, celui avec un motif de vagues sur le cadran. Pour ma part, je prefere le mouveau cadran des SMPc, beaucoup plus depouille. Qu'en pensez-vous?


Salut Pierre,

J'en pense que tu seras l'acheteur final, et qu'en dernière instance c'est toi qui prends la décision.

Si les nouvelles te plaisent, fais-toi plaisir !

C'est de ce modèle dont tu parles ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai eu les deux. SMPc sans aucun doute.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

De retour de voyage (snif! deja...) avec ma toute nouvelle Omega SMPc a cadran bleu. J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir la comparer a la Speedmaster Moonwatch ainsi qu'au modele precedent de la SMP avec cadran a vagues chez Little Switzerland a St-Maarten. Aucun doute dans mon esprit, c'est la SMPc qui me plaisait le plus. Sitot l'ajustement du bracelet complete et hop dans la mer pour une sceance d'apnee.

Au dela du fait qu'elle soit magnifique avec sa lunette ceramique, c'est son confort qui m'impressionne le plus. Le bracelet, en particulier, est d'une incroyable souplesse.

C'est un reve datant de 2007 que je viens de realiser. Merci messieurs pour vos commentaires. 

Simon: tout a fait d'accord avec ton opinion sur le nouveau cadran

Reno: c'est effectivement le modele que j'ai achete

Brice: right on!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Félicitations!  elle me manque. 
Photos???!! ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Regulateur said:


> De retour de voyage (snif! deja...) avec ma toute nouvelle Omega SMPc a cadran bleu. J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir la comparer a la Speedmaster Moonwatch ainsi qu'au modele precedent de la SMP avec cadran a vagues chez Little Switzerland a St-Maarten. Aucun doute dans mon esprit, c'est la SMPc qui me plaisait le plus. Sitot l'ajustement du bracelet complete et hop dans la mer pour une sceance d'apnee.
> 
> Au dela du fait qu'elle soit magnifique avec sa lunette ceramique, c'est son confort qui m'impressionne le plus. Le bracelet, en particulier, est d'une incroyable souplesse.
> 
> ...


Elle est effectivement magnifique, félicitations :-!

N'hésite pas à poster des photos, qu'on se rende compte "en vrai" ce que ça donne


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

La voici ma toute nouvelle Omega SPMc!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Regulateur said:


> La voici ma toute nouvelle Omega SPMc!
> 
> View attachment 1065255


j'adore!! Elle me manque 
Félicitations.


----------

